# Sticky  Tiguan Classifieds Created



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5204-Tiguan-Classifieds
- Anthony


----------



## bmxvr6 (Dec 11, 2000)

*19in Wheels with Tiguan fitment tires added to Classifieds*

I added wheels to the classifieds but since its not a very traveled forum I figured I would put the link here as well: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...r-coated-w-Tiguan-sized-tires-located-in-NEPA


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Selling stock New York wheels (wheels only).

18x7 et43

They have 1200 miles on them. Wheels are in perfect condtion. $600 obo shipped plus PayPal fees.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

sold


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm selling a Kenwood DNX-9140 in the Tiguan Classifieds. Go Look!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...d-DNX-9140-with-steering-wheel-control-Extras!


----------



## KMPrenger (Jan 1, 2013)

Just put up my OEM 18" New York style wheels for sale in the classifieds section. 

Fair price for some good quality lightly used wheels. Please check out the link and PM me for any questions!

Thanks!


EDIT: There was an issue with the aftermarket rims I was hoping to purchase, and now I have to wait before they are available again, so I am holding on to my stock rims for now.

So these will likely be reposted again in the future.


----------



## jettako4 (Apr 19, 2011)

Selling new york rims and tires 3000 miles on them perfect condition pm me for more info


----------



## KMPrenger (Jan 1, 2013)

EDIT: Wheels are SOLD. 

My New York style, 18" rims that I originally posted about a few posts above, are back for sale again. They are on a 2012 Tiguan SE, with roughly 12,000 miles on them. Great condition, but a few rims have some minor scuff marks. Rims only. Tires not included. 

See more details in my classifieds thread here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6031245-Tiguan-18-quot-New-York-style-wheels-up-for-sale 

Asking $600 or best offer including shipping. PM me with any questions. Thanks!


----------



## snoop832 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I'm selling my 4 18" NewYork Style rims only... They have 15000 miles on it but they are very very clean. If anyone is interested please PM me with a best offer. You can see the rims on my K04 thread to see what they look like. Thanks Andy


----------



## leocaval (Jul 20, 2013)

*Rosen VW0710 Navigation Receiver*

For sale Rosen VW0710 Navigation Receiver
Custom-fit replacement for your 2005 and up Volkswagen factory radio. It was installed by the dealer for 1000.00 on our leased 2010 Tiguan. VW requires the leases to be returned in factory like condition so we had to remove it and re-install the original radio. It was treated gently and it is mint condition. We are asking for 500.00 or best offer. Paypal accepted. We will ship for free and priority overnight. Sorry, no PO Boxes. I am attaching a link for more information from Crutchfield. Actual pictures available upon request. You may call or text 954 632 1096. 

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-isiLmk...n-VW0710-Navigation-Receiver.html#overview-ta


----------



## tiggysel13 (Jul 11, 2013)

*WeatherTech Digital Fit Front Mats - Black*

Hello All,

Long story short, I have a spare pair of front black WeatherTech mats "brand new in the factory box". They are from their DigitalFit line. 

This is the link: http://www.weathertech.com/volkswagen/2013/tiguan/floorliner-digitalfit/ 

They are custom fit for Tiguan years 2009 thru 2013 - List Price is $109.95 front set + $18.00 shipping = $127.95.

I am asking for $85.00 + $18.00 shipping = $103.00 to you anywhere in the Continental USA.

PM if you are interested


Here is a picture of my set in my wife's car (large picture)
http://www.remotesystems.com/images/Driver-Passenger WT mats.jpg

Small picture here


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
*SOLD* to me :laugh:


----------



## tiggysel13 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Tracking Info*



snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> *SOLD* to me :laugh:


Check your email - all your tracking information is there - Thanks!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Forge wintake








This is for tsi 2.0t model
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/ForgeWINtakeAirIntakeSystem2.0TTSI-Passat-CC-Tiguan-.html
Im asking 250$ shipped or 230$ picked up in Toronto u can text me here: 4166273117


----------



## PaulsTig (Feb 24, 2014)

*2011 Tiguan Highline MFSW Leather Steering Wheel and Airbag*

Hello all I have a 2011 Leather rapped MFSW with Airbag in excellent shape for sale. I just swapped this wheel out of my Highline Tiguan for a new Flat bottom with paddles. I'm selling this wheel for $150.00 plus $50 shipped World Wide. 
Thanks
Paul :thumbup:


----------



## Mystic1 (May 6, 2002)

*Carbonio Intake*

Selling my used Carbonio Intake. Pulled it off my '11 Tiguan before it went off lease.
New, they sell for $329. Asking $200 + S&H. Includes all the parts that came off it when I pulled it off.
Pics upon request.


----------



## tdeprenda (Jan 15, 2010)

Just purchased new wheels and tires for the Tig, 19" Savannahs and Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3s. Have the OEM Pirelli Scorpion Zeros and New York rims to sell. Good condition, normal wear and tear. About 44,500 miles on them. Best offer plus shipping gets them. Let me know if you are interested. I will post pics soon.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nu8ykjny4vt1lbd/IMG_2540.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/v7lg7c3fi5lh5fe/IMG_2541.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/27ja90igl708imq/IMG_2542.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/awttgd0jf8haddt/IMG_2543.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2joptpx4t8mmjr4/IMG_2544.JPG?dl=0


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

WTB: stock 6MT shift knob for the right price.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

tyintegra said:


> WTB: stock 6MT shift knob for the right price.


FYI....it's the same shift knob (in the '14) as the manual shift knob in the 2013+ CC and the newer GLI as well.....if you wanna check those classifieds/post a thread there :thumbup:


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> FYI....it's the same shift knob (in the '14) as the manual shift knob in the 2013+ CC and the newer GLI as well.....if you wanna check those classifieds/post a thread there :thumbup:


Great advice, I found what I was looking for in the other forums.


----------



## tdeprenda (Jan 15, 2010)

tdeprenda said:


> Just purchased new wheels and tires for the Tig, 19" Savannahs and Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3s. Have the OEM Pirelli Scorpion Zeros and New York rims to sell. Good condition, normal wear and tear. About 44,500 miles on them. Best offer plus shipping gets them. Let me know if you are interested. I will post pics soon.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nu8ykjny4vt1lbd/IMG_2540.JPG?dl=0
> 
> ...


*Dropping price to $200.*


----------



## Dietmar (Sep 3, 2006)

$200 for the set is a good price... but shipping would probably be a killer, right ?


----------



## tdeprenda (Jan 15, 2010)

Dietmar said:


> $200 for the set is a good price... but shipping would probably be a killer, right ?


Yes, decided to sell locally. Hopefully buyer picking up tomorrow and I will mark as sold.


----------



## tdeprenda (Jan 15, 2010)

tdeprenda said:


> *Dropping price to $200.*


Sold.


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

*18" New York OEM alloy wheels - almost brand new for sale*

I swapped out my OEM New Yorks for aftermarket wheels at 1,000 miles, so they are basically brand new and have been wrapped in styrofoam and in boxes in my garage for a couple years. I need to clear up space in my garage, so if anyone is interested in them let me know. I will sell all four as a set or they can be purchased individually in case someone has one banged up from a curb or something.

Asking dirt cheap prices for them:
Set of 4: $200
Singles: $75 each

Buyer pays actual shipping costs.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

C Jayhawker said:


> I swapped out my OEM New Yorks for aftermarket wheels at 1,000 miles, so they are basically brand new and have been wrapped in styrofoam and in boxes in my garage for a couple years. I need to clear up space in my garage, so if anyone is interested in them let me know. I will sell all four as a set or they can be purchased individually in case someone has one banged up from a curb or something.
> 
> Asking dirt cheap prices for them:
> Set of 4: $200
> ...


WOW....super good deal here! 

Wish I had a use for them, _although they are a pain in the butt to clean though._

GLWS


----------



## Gene G (Jan 23, 2015)

*15mm spacers F/S*

I have a pair of hub centric 15mm spacers that I had on our Tiguan for 1 week and changed to 12mm spacers for sale. $35 shipped in the US.


----------



## Gene G (Jan 23, 2015)

Spacers have been given to my son.


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

*2012-2014 Tiguan Halogen Headlights*

I am selling the complete halogen headlight set off my 2014 Tiguan. Pretty much new since I bought the car in June '14 I replaced them with an HID set in Dec '14. $350 with shipping


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I listed a bunch of stuff for sale in the classifieds:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?1150-Tiguan-Parts

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OF-Erad (Apr 29, 2011)

*FS: 4 VW Tiguan Snow Tires, fit 2007-2016 - $250 - Colorado Springs, CO*

4 VW Tiguan Snow Tires, fit 2007-2016.
Michelin X-Ice i3, 215/65 R 16, mounted on Sport Tuning Wheels (From Tirerack), and include 20 Conical Bolts and 4 TPMS Sensors. Tires used for 1 winter (3000 miles), Wheels previously had other brand of snow tires on them for 3 winters. Traded my 2011 Tiguan in for a different car, and can no longer use these wheels and tires. Clear coat on wheels has scratches from rock chips, but no bends or dent damage from pot holes. 1 Box of unused cable chains included too (for 2 wheels)!
For images:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7271737-FS-4-VW-Tiguan-Snow-Tires-fit-2007-2016-250-Colorado-Springs-CO


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

set of stock headlights off my 2013. mint condition. best offer :thumbup:


----------



## Nor Easter (Mar 10, 2015)

*FS: Nokian Hakkpelitta R2 255 45 R18 XL Snows on VW Challenge Rims (Willing to Separate Tires and Rims)*

I have I have a full set of







for sale. The tires have around 1,750 miles on them and were only on the Phaeton for about 2 months before the summer setup came on. They have absolutely no noticeable wear whatsoever. The rims are all in excellent shape; one wheel has a very minor nick that I'm reasonably certain happened during the tire mounting process that is all but unnoticeable (take a peek at the pics in the link below to see it). I would describe them as near-flawless otherwise. I have only one VW center cap; gods knows where the rest are, but I do have four brand new Audi caps that I had bought thinking the setup would swap over to my new car. The bolt pattern on the Challenge rims is 5x112 with an offset of 45.

I'm hoping to recoup $1,500 for the set (but I'll consider any reasonable offers). Private Message me if you're interested. 

http://s1107.photobucket.com/user/KB...?sort=3&page=1

I'm willing to split my wheels/rims - $700 for the tires and $800 for the rims (again I'll consider any reasonable offers). 

I am straightforward and honest, I ask for the same in return - No nonsense please.

SARATOGA or ALBANY NY for pickup. Otherwise Buyer pays shipping.


----------



## zerogravityGTI (Apr 26, 2008)

Misc Tiguan and mkvi GTI goodies 


http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/pts/5431519097.html


http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/pts/5431511102.html


Pm me


----------



## tdeprenda (Jan 15, 2010)

*VW OEM 19" Savannah Rims Anthracite on Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3 Tires*

Selling 4 Savannah Rims on Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3 Tires. About 3 years old with approx 20k miles on them. Worn 3 seasons only. Excellent condition, no curb rash or blemishes. Local pickup in NJ. Asking $1400 or b/o. Have pics. Will send.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1884827088472491

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lglmfg11zw28cut/18342168_10209419005013751_2338871579742849013_n.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4i0sybiumd5x2eh/18301640_10209419004573740_4603809989312457728_n.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/p5ik3iogko4bwcc/18275117_10209419004613741_856260672772468875_n.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ggt3pe0ez5hfog3/18268519_10209419004093728_905672855600073873_n.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ueb2s1oxskkbalv/18268386_10209419004133729_7077826642737300121_n.jpg?dl=0


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

2012 + led/hid projector headlights from ecstuning. (Winpower). 1 yr old. Comes with HID bulbs and ballasts. Asking $400 shipped within cont US. 

-cW









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

OE Tiguan Monster Mats - still wrapped in plastic, came with car, did not use (bought carpeted Mojo mats instead and will not use these Monster mats in the winter) - $80 shipped


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

puma1552 said:


> OE Tiguan Monster Mats - still wrapped in plastic, came with car, did not use (bought carpeted Mojo mats instead and will not use these Monster mats in the winter) - $80 shipped


Thank you for the mats. They'll be in next week

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Auto headlight switch for sale $25 shipped. New in box.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2015VWFred (Jan 2, 2018)

*Auto headlight switch*



Roly4Mo said:


> Auto headlight switch for sale $25 shipped. New in box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ship to Carlsbad, CA?


----------



## 2015VWFred (Jan 2, 2018)

Roly4Mo said:


> Auto headlight switch for sale $25 shipped. New in box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still available?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

MK6 mfsw and airbag $350 plus shipping. Local in South Florida preferred









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Do people realize the point of this thread? It's not the thread to be posting stuff for sale. Follow the link in the original post.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5204-Tiguan-Classifieds

Then choose Parts F/S or car F/S.


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Sorry.. Done. Thanx

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## northlakeside (Dec 22, 2015)

*Please approve my new account*

Hello,

Finally just paid attention to the yellow box. I own a 2001 Jetta GLX VR6, a 2001 Jetta GLS, and a 2006 Jetta 2.0T. My son rear ended a truck with the 2001 Jetta GLS and the insurance company decided it was a total loss. With the articles on this forum I rebuilt the entire front end of his Jetta, and ended up tearing down both the top and bottom of the engine (which I had never done). Right down to figuring how to make my own lower crank puller - I could not have done this without this forum.

Although the front hood still has a crinkle in it, he continues to drive it three years later.

We are looking at buying a new or used Tiguan (2015, 2016 or 2017) and need help from the forum. In 2018 Consumer Reports rated the 2015 Tiguan with their best ratings. Now in 2019, the same vehicle has dropped to the bottom and being on the list of vehicles never to buy. Does not make sense to us - and we want to ask other owners about their experiences.


Thank you.

-Peter Adams
[email protected]


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

If you're that mechanically competent / savvy, you'll have no issues with ownership of a Tiguan. If you go '15, get an R-Line, if you go 16-17, get an SEL or Sport. They're the ones that are optioned out. In '16 the R-Line is like a base-model w/ fancy appearance package - though it does still have CarPlay (which really adds to the infotainment system).

Plus, the Mk6 chassis is lightyears better than the Mk4 chassis, in pretty much every way (aside from transmission options / availability in the US).


----------

